# Battlelines:Letters From America's Wars.



## Chopstick (Jul 19, 2007)

Found this website in a journalIm reading about Gettysburg.  Its an online compilation of actual letters from soldiers and families during wartime over 200 year time span.  I found it to be fascinating reading.

http://www.gilderlehrman.org/collection/battlelines/index_good.html


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 19, 2007)

Cool, thanks Chop.  Definitely will bookmark this one.


----------

